# 2012 Tohatsu 25/30 stripped spark plug - insert, time sert, helicoil size?



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Pics? Did the threads comes out with the plug? 

Have you ruled out a thread chaser?


----------



## wadingthroughlife (May 15, 2017)

jmrodandgun said:


> Pics? Did the threads comes out with the plug?
> 
> Have you ruled out a thread chaser?


You know, the threads are still in there and didn't come out. The plug took the thread loss/flattening, and the head took the cross thread. I considered a chaser, but I'm not sure how to determine the correct tap. I didn't see much in the service manual regarding that info. Any clue how to choose size?


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

There aren't too many spark plug sizes so whatever plug you're running is the size tap you're going to need. You need to double and triple check this information because if I'm wrong and you have to pull your cylinder head I'm going to feel like a real dick.

As for the tap, there are a couple different products out there. One is a back tap that you insert into the spark plug hole and it threads up from the bottom. They are a little spendy but I have friends that swear by them. I've only used a regular spark plug thread chaser and it worked fine. I had the same problem as you, stuck plug and rounded off the threads on extraction. Whatever you decide to do make sure you get that cylinder clean before hitting the go button.

http://www.jegs.com/i/JEGS-Performance-Products/555/80595/10002/-1


----------



## wadingthroughlife (May 15, 2017)

hm. I'll post pictures later of the insert diameter, plug diameter, and damage. I could also take the plug up to Lowes or something and check the size I assume. Just really don't want to over tap the hole. Any way to double check the tap size to the plug before actual boring into the head? Maybe run it through some pvc and check the plug fitment there first?


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

I think you're over complicating things. There are only like 3 different sized plugs.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Ive used heli coils in the past, easy to use. It just puts you in a bad Frame of mind. Like taking a saws all to your lower unit. But that's another story altogether . good luck


----------



## wadingthroughlife (May 15, 2017)

Hey guys, 

Thanks for the help, particularly jmrodandgun. I was able to clear the threads with a properly sized tap, and things are good to go!


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

That's great news man. Everything went smoothly?


----------



## wadingthroughlife (May 15, 2017)

jmrodandgun said:


> That's great news man. Everything went smoothly?


It did. Greased tap up with marine grease to catch shavings. I started the tap thread in by hand. Used a tap socket and 3/8 ratchet with extension to get into the hole and give enough room to freely work it in. Plug went in super smooth, but does have a *little* looseness. It seated well though. Assuming the "thread chaser" would have had less bite than the actual tap. I'm gonna keep an eye on it to see if it tries to loosen up. Time Sert is still in the back of my mind for it. Ran out smooth though on the river.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Fantastic!


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

If it ran fine and the plug is holding torque, I'd say you're out of the woods. If it were losing compression at the plug you know, it makes a crazy noise that's unmistakeable.


----------



## wadingthroughlife (May 15, 2017)

Thanks a ton. I super appreciate it!


----------

